# Reloading manuals.



## alleyyooper (Mar 7, 2013)

Talking to a friend who just bought a new 357 pistol the other day. He was asking me about my loads for my 357 pistols. Sorry I don't tell people reciptes for any hand loads I told him. Buy a manual Or I would loan him one for a while and work up a load with the powder he wished to use with the bullet he wanted to use. 

I then told him about my brother & I going to a range back in the late 1970's. We were there for a short time when a fellow came and set up next to us (10') on our left. He pulled a pistol out of a case and loaded it up. I told my brother it seemed really loud did he think it was a 44 mag? He said the cases didn't appear to be, smaller like 357. Soon the bang would go off then the cussing would start and the chamber being empteyed and his monkeying with the cylinder.
Rob got to talking to the guy and he said he just didn't under stand the problem his co worker told him that 13gr. of blue dot under a 140gr. semi jacket bullet was the best round for a 357 but his kept locking the cylinder up.

When ever I get my 357 out to shoot I get to wondering where the pieces would have went if the cylinder would have blowen up?

Today I only shoot at my own home range because of all the nuts who reload book max plus the 10% saftey margin they were told about. 

 Al


----------



## benp (Mar 8, 2013)

Actually, my 80's Speer reloading manual lists 14.5gr of Blue Dot as the MAX for a 140gr bullet and 12.5gr as the minimum.

That is my only manual that lists that specific load.


----------



## Tree Feller (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont reload much pistol but i do reload for my 308, 25-06 and my 2 30-06's. I have found to get a manual and stay with that one. Dont switch around. Different manuals will vary from manufacture to manufacture. I get my Data from Hadgon which max levels seem to be alittle more than a bullet manufacture manual? I usally start around the middle or so and work up in .5 grs until i get a group i like watching for pressure signs as I move up. Then I tweak it in to tighten my groups. Works for me anyway. Alot of people over complicate reloading. Trust your manual and use common sense. And *EVERY *gun is different!!


----------



## JHctRednek (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree start low and work your way up. It seems that nobody these days understands that those extra grains of powder do no good, they just beat up your gun and worsen your groups. Besides if the animals we hunted knew the difference in the 100 fps gained in a couple of extra grains of powder, we wouldn't be hunting them they would be hunting us :msp_ohmy:

If your friend needs a reloading manual try the Hodgdon online manual its a good place to start.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------



## Locust Cutter (Mar 8, 2013)

Normally something between the strting load and the middle of the road seems o do best for me and my pets. The two notable exceptions are my Ruger 77 .243 and my old model Bisley Vaquero in .45lc. The rifle rarely shoots any load worth a darn below about the middle of the scale, and the Bisley never liked any load more than 15% under max spec. It also didn't shoot anything under 250gr bullets well. Now 270-310gr bullets,... That was another matter entirely! Either way, another vote for common sense and caution.


----------



## blades (Mar 11, 2013)

One needs to be aware of the variation in lot to lot of the propellants. That favorite load from 1980 components, is not going to be quite the same in 20xx components even though the mfg's strive to hold things to very strict tolerances. Always back off a hair and work back up with new components. Reloading for 40 years now with no adverse problems.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 12, 2013)

I was not surprised Hogodon on-line has 296\H110 as one of the fastest listed velocities without being one of the highest pressure powders for 357 Mag. with 140gr jacketed booletts. (HDY-XTP)

Everyone seems to relax a little when loading for maximinum, when something like Ruger Blackhawks are mentioned.

Getting to max is always done 'carefully' .

I seen deer taken with .357s , once their hanging they stay there. But I have not shot a lot of .357s myself.


----------



## JHctRednek (Mar 12, 2013)

When you do start reloading don't forget to look for the signs of high pressure no matter what load you start with.
Action hard to work, primers mashed square on the edges and/or deformed into the firing pin hole, pierced primers, split cases, etc


----------

